# Goodbye Poop Free Yard



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Because here comes KODA!!!!













































Koda meets Rascal


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: SSSSOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aww....adorable pictures.

Psst! *I think the cat wants the poop free yard back*


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I love Koda's ears! :wub: He is super cute and looks like he's already having a great time at his new home.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda is soooo cute!! He reminds me of Zeus a LOT, his mannerism, behavior is just like Zeus'. He is big love bug too!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's adorable! You have a gorgeous yard and pool too, I'm jealous!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You got him!!! Yay! He's so handsome! Email me if you want some help on what we talked about!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

YEAH!!! Koda is home  Congrats, he is a very, very handsome boy!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love that first picture - looks like he's on a mission! Very handsome.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

OH, and BTW, your son is adorable!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You got him!!! Yay! He's so handsome! Email me if you want some help on what we talked about!


He is 5 months 1 week old, do you think we should tape now? Do you want me to go to your house? 

He is just magnificent, I love love LOVE him!! You will never believe this, he is 65 lbs! :wub::wub::wub: He probably lost a couple of lbs already, swimming, walking, chasing the boy.. lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Danielle609 said:


> OH, and BTW, your son is adorable!!


Thank you!! My son thinks he is Odin, as soon as he saw Koda, he gave him a big hub and started patting his back.  :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations on Koda! He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

What an amazingly handsome boy you've got there!! Congrats!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so excited for you! He is beautiful!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG, Koda is such a HAM!!! :wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wow what a stunner.:wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Your son must be so excited to have 'Odin' back home. Koda looks like he's made himself right at home already, I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a beauty!!! I'm so happy for you and your little boy!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_"He is 5 months 1 week old, do you think we should tape now? Do you want me to go to your house?" _

_I normally wait until 5.5 but his do not look like they are making any effort. It would be easier if I came your way. Call me and we'll set something up for this weekend._

_*65 lbs! What a beef cake!*


_


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

What a handsome boy! I can not wait to meet you and him.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Joise, Im so glad Koda made it in safe and sound. Koda and your son look like BFF already. Looks like he is very happy in his new home! Congtraz on Koda!  Can't wait to see him in person.

P.S. Did you know ------>

Koda is Native American (I think Apache) for 'friend'. 

​


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Danielle, I did not know that!! You are so smart. I thought it was a Japanese name or something. I really like his name, he does look like a Koda. 

I'm going to take him to the park this evening, you want to come see him? Bring Otto!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea.  Call me when you are ready to go. Hopefully it wont be too hot.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there anything more beautiful than a boy and his dog? Not when you're talking about YOUR boy and THAT dog. 

Yay for Koda! These pics are too cute -- I'm sure, deep (deep) down, Rascal is happy about getting barked at by your boys again. 

I, for one, am glad there is poop in your yard and barking in your house again!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Koda and your son look like they share a bond that is so natural! I hope Rascal accepts him as family too...
You need to update your signature now!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice looking dog! Getting any relief from the heat yet?


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

I love Shepherds and kids together.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> Koda and your son look like they share a bond that is so natural! I hope Rascal accepts him as family too...
> You need to update your signature now!


_Somehow, I still can't bring myself to admit Odin is gone forever. I will add Koda on my siggie for sure! _



LijhaPup said:


> Nice looking dog! Getting any relief from the heat yet?


What heat? It's all cool in TX   I mean, my electric bill last month was $720, let's see what this month looks like. 

Thank you everybody, my little boy and Koda sure do love each other. Rascal does love having a dog in the house, since Koda got here, he hasn't left the house! I think he was extremely bored when Odin passed away, HE was chasing Koda last night, lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

$720!?? We were not happy with our $200 electric bill due to the MI heat wave...wait til I tell my hubby that TX is bigger...that is just crazy. I'm surprised you all don't live underground in the cool earth...though this year it is probably hot underneath.

You go Rascal!!!!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> $720!?? We were not happy with our $200 electric bill due to the MI heat wave...wait til I tell my hubby that TX is bigger...that is just crazy. I'm surprised you all don't live underground in the cool earth...though this year it is probably hot underneath.
> 
> You go Rascal!!!!


Haha! That sounds like a nice idea. If only the ground wasn't so dried up! My back yard looks like a birdseye view of a very expansive canyon. xD


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how did i miss this thread!??!?!?! Congrats on the handsome guy!!!! he's stunning!!!! sweet face.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thank you! Did you see his portrait pics? He is awesomesauce.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone involved!! What a great thread and thanks for the great photos!! Koda looks right at home and seems to have fit in like a piece of a puzzle.


----------

